# FS: Rotkeil & True Parrot Cichlid



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Downsizing my 125G tank. True parrot. Now $35. Around 6 inches. It is the one of the right.










Rotkeil severum. Around 6". $35. Click below to see video:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

OOO i want the true parrot.

Care for another trip out to north van? 

pm me


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added one chocolate cichlid and one quetzal cichlid...


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice and rare fish
I really wanted this fish when I had my south american tank.

Free Bump for a good deal!!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

chocolate cichlid:


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

What is their temperment like? Chocolate?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

mine have never been aggressive but i'm told that they can be


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

You have Pm sent. Ty


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

quetzal sold


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

just one true parrot left. now $35.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

hey man, give me a call eh? 778 828 8821.

Alex


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

*** on hold ***


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added rotkeil severum


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump!

true parrot on hold... rokteil still available $35


----------

